#  Erste Hilfe >   Unterbauchschmerz rechts >

## kuhla2012

mein Mann ist gerade unterwegs und hat diese Schmerzen. Ihm ist allerdings weder übel noch hat er Fieber. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke

----------


## josie

Hallo Kuhla!
Ein Arztbesuch wird ihm nicht erspart bleiben, das einzige was sofort auffällt re. Unterbauch - Blindarmentzündung, aber das muß genau untersucht werden, es Blut abgenommen werden und eine Ultraschalluntersuchung gemacht werden.
LG Josie

----------

